# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  حبوبة قمر المريخابية

## musab aljak

*شاهدنا بالامس سهرة في قناة النيل الازرق 
وكان ضيوفها نساء المريخ ونساء ديلك
اي زول شاف السهرة لفتتو حبوبة قمر المعتقة
لفتتو الاصالة في حب المريخ
وكانت جنبها الصحفية سمية طه واطربت السهرة حرم النور
حتي المذيعة كانت ميرفت حسين
اما ناس ديك مجموعة من الرجرجة
واحدة شرانية وواحدة قالت زهرة
ياكافي البلا لا فهم لابعرفو يتكلمو لا حلوات
المهم حبوبة قمر تكريمها واجب ياناس اون لاين
لازم نعمل ليها تكريم كبير يليق بمقامها
ومقام اصالة المريخ
لما المريخ سجل العجب قالت ضبحت
لما جبنا كاس دبي ضبحت
ولما جات سيكافا مشت المطار زغردت
وانا ديك مازغردو الا في الممتاز
شفتو الفرق دا كيف
ياجماعة في العيد لازم نزورها في بيتها
وبعد العيد نكرمه في النادي
ولا رايكم شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تستاهل والله نعم الصفوة
عاشقة الزعيم بجد
ربنا يحفظها ويعطيها الصحة والعافية
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تستاهل والله نعم الصفوة
عاشقة الزعيم بجد
ربنا يحفظها ويعطيها الصحة والعافية



انا قلت نزورها في العيد
وننسق نعمل ليها تكريم نحاول نجيب جمال الوالي والعجب يكرموها لانها بتحبهم الاتنين
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*شكرا اخونا مصعب 
فعلاً تستاهل ان تكرم وربنا يديها الصحة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ربنا يديها الصحة والعافية وطولة العمر
تكريمها واجب واتمنى التفاعل مع هذا البوست
واحييك اخي مصعب على هذه اللفتة الرائعة
*

----------


## ابولين

*فعلا يا ود الجاك كلامك في محلو والله العظيم امس امام هذة الام المريخية المتيمة بحب المريخ الواحد يحس بانة صغير امامها 0فلابد من تكريمها0 انها ذهبت من الاستاد حتي الثورة الحارة 12 علي ارجلها طربا وفرحا بفوز الزعيم اين نحن من عشق هذة المراة القامةللمريخ 00 ربنا يحفظك يا حاجة قمر وامد في ايامك ونتمني ان نصل لما وصلتي لة من حب المريخ
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*إمرأة عظيمة تستاهل التكريم بنجمة من الذهب خالص
*

----------


## wadalhaja

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

انا قلت نزورها في العيد
وننسق نعمل ليها تكريم نحاول نجيب جمال الوالي والعجب يكرموها لانها بتحبهم الاتنين



تحياتي
مصعب كل احتراماتي
اللفتة بالجد بارعة وتستحق الوقفة وعلي الكل ابداء الراي وانا شخصيا اؤيد فكرة زيارتها بالعيد واتمني ان اكون حضورا بينكم وكمان اوافق علي نجمة الذهب هدية لهذه الام الرائعة
ودمتم احلي
 
*

----------


## مناوي

*مصعب ،،مصعب  العجب كيف ؟؟؟
*

----------


## mageedy62

*كلام زى الصفوة من الان أبدا البرنامج وضع العناونين فالماعندو كبير يشتريلوا كبير . وكبير زى منو زى حاجة قمر ! ربنا يحفظا ويطول فى عمرها
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا مصعب سبقتنى للموضوع دا وانا شاهدت هذه السهرة منذ البداية وبجد حبوبة قمر تستاهل التكريم وقد كانت فاكهة الحلقة ..
استوقفتنى ثلاث محطات فى هذه الحلقة ذكرتهم حبوبة (قمر) ..
المحطة الاولى : عندما احرز المريخ كأس سيكافا 1 ذكرت حاجة قمر بأنها من الساعة 7 صباحة وهى مرابطة بالمطار وانها فى ذاك اليوم لم تأكل قط بل كان تشرب الماء فقط لحين وصول البعثة وزفتها الى النادى بام درمان وبعد نهاية الاحتفال ذهب الى منزلها برجليها ولم تستقل اى مواصلات علما بأنها تسكن الثورة الحارة 12 ..
المحطة الثانية : وهى لحظة طريفة وذلك عند تسجيل الكابتن ( الملك : فيصل العجب) .. قالت حبوبة (قمر) ان جيرانها غالبيتهم (صفراب) .. فقامت بعمل زبيحة وعزمت جميع الصفوة والصفراب وبعد نهاية العزومة قال لها الصفراب ان شاء الله خير فردت لهم دى عشان سجلنا العجب فضحك الصفوة ونعتها الصفراب بالجنون فقالت لهم مش جنون فى سبيل المريخ ؟؟ ولا يهمنى ..
المحطة الثالثة :عند وفاة ايداهور .. قال حبوبة قمر انها عمرها ما ركبت ركشة فى ذاك اليوم ركبتها وذهبت بها الى نادى المريخ ومكثت فى صيوان العزاء حتى السابعة مساء وفى اليوم التالى ارادت ان تذهب مع الجسمان الى المطار ولكن حلف عليها احد اقرباءها بالطلاق لذلك تركت الذهاب ..

لابد لنا من زيارة هذه المرأة فى منزلها ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرائعة والمريخية الصادقة حبوبه قمر
لها الف تحية وتقير
احيي فكرة تكريمها بحضور الوالي والعجب ويجب تنفيذها في اي يوم ثقافي بالنادي

*

----------


## ميدو1

*امراة من زمن جميل تحمل  حب المريخ وكل  ما هو احمر واصفر 
زيارة وعيدية وتكريم فى العيد يعكس ترابط الصفوة و يكون لها  اثر كبير جدا لديها واهلها  


*

----------

